# Clover & Olive countdown!



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm just excited so thought I'd share ‍♀ Clover and Olive are Nigerian Dwarfs and are FF both due this month. Clover is the white one, she was a quad and was bred 2/8. Olive is the brown and was a twin and was bred 2/21. Any guesses on when and how many? I'm going with trips for Clover in the next couple days because her bag got huge and twins for Olive around her due date  clover is quite a bit smaller in stature than Olive for reference.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How exciting! Good luck. They are too cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girls! No guess on due date. Soon is my guess:lolgoat: They always confuse me with the Due dates! I also think Trips for clover, and twins for olive.

:kid2::kid2::kid3: For clover

:kid3::kid3: For olive!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're beauties! I think they're both going to give you triplets.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

:kid3::kid3::kid2: for Clover

:kid3::kid2: for Olive


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just found Clover off by herself in my silo - she NEVER does this, she and her sister are never more than 10 ft apart - of course it's supposed to be almost 90 and humid the next couple days  goat timing. She did come waddling out to see the commotion when I checked her sister (Olive is a screamer lol)


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm really horrible at it so take it with a grain of salt but comparing Clover and Olive ligaments, I don't think Clover has any left! Yayyyy. I haven't had babies in 2 years. I'm quite excited lol. Off to pick up a bottle just in case and some electrolytes to help in this heat


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Pretty girls! No guess on due date. Soon is my guess:lolgoat: They always confuse me with the Due dates! I also think Trips for clover, and twins for olive.
> 
> :kid2::kid2::kid3: For clover
> 
> :kid3::kid3: For olive!


I can ask my phone hahaha but Day 150 for Clover would be the 7th and for Olive it would be the 20th


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! What type of buck are they bred to?


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting! What type of buck are they bred to?


Nigerian dwarf! Expecting all the kids to have blue eyes


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Another baby watch to stalk! Exciting!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Fell asleep on the couch after checking her at midnight - no signs of discharge or contractions or anything - woke up at 4 and went out just in time to see cleaned off twins taking their first steps  l was expecting three and she was yawning and squatting so I waited... and waited... and then heard a little cry across the barn that wasn't one of the twins.... somehow, must have been the first born... had gotten OUT of the pen I had tried SO hard to make baby goat proof  and was sitting 20 ft away in the dark! Lol. So triplets it is! Two doelings and a buckling!! I'll get pictures when it's light out


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome in the gang of goat owners having been fooled by their goats! - Did she re-accept the runaway?


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Welcome in the gang of goat owners having been fooled by their goats! - Did she re-accept the runaway?


Yes! Licked her and fed her as soon as I put her down. They're all sleeping happily together now  long night! Lol


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

being born is hard work!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Woohoo! Was I right? I think so.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Woohoo! Was I right? I think so.


Yes! Solid white & Brown are girls and the boy is his Mama's twin


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! I'm glad you found the first born. Good looking family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Saintbee said:


> View attachment 158927
> being born is hard work!


Jupp! Really nothing to just sneeze out! Nice picture!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! They are all too cute!



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Woohoo! Was I right? I think so.


:lolgoat: Seems every guess I make is the opposite! Gotta remember that with my next girls. Boys, they'll all have boys!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Congrats! They are all too cute!
> 
> :lolgoat: Seems every guess I make is the opposite! Gotta remember that with my next girls. Boys, they'll all have boys!


Momma was was the only girl from a set of quads so that's kind of what I was expecting but I'm very happy with this! Of course the boy is the prettiest and friendliest but that's okay. I'll probably wether and keep him


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Olive was rolling around on the ground and being even louder than normal last night but still had her ligs (I think) I was right about them with Clover so hopefully I’m getting better at it! I just felt her and they seem to be gone today so I suppose we’ll start the baby watch! Today is 146 for her. I’m thinking twins


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay more cuteness coming!
Happy Kidding


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awwwwwwwwwww ----very awesome congrats on your new go-tees


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ready!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

She’s still holding out! Ligs are back. As my most difficult goat, I wouldn’t expect any less of her


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Today is my birthday and she have me triplets as a present! Two bucklings and a doelings. Unfortunately the doeling wasn’t fully developed and was DOD but the bucklings are very healthy! Pictures when they’re clean lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:wow::birthday1: That certainly is a wonderful gift, congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy Birth-day to all of you! 
Sorry about the doeling, but two boys is great. Congratulations!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

DOD?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Trollmor DOD means she was dead on arrival. It could be DOA or DOD

Congrats on the babies!!!!

:birthday1:


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> DOD?


Yes Dead on Delivery. It was very odd she didn't seem to have bones  or eyes. Everything else looked normal. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Saintbee said:


> Yes Dead on Delivery. It was very odd she didn't seem to have bones  or eyes. Everything else looked normal. Never seen anything like it before.


Aha, thanks both of you. (Got bewildered because in my language the word '_död_' means "dead" or "death"...)

But ... No bones ??? Could she have been dead for some time, and already partly rottening ??? ???

Yes, and congratulations to the boys, and for your birthday, from me too!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Aha, thanks both of you. (Got bewildered because in my language the word '_död_' means "dead" or "death"...)
> 
> But ... No bones ??? Could she have been dead for some time, and already partly rottening ??? ???
> 
> Yes, and congratulations to the boys, and for your birthday, from me too!


It's possible but I'm not sure! She was about the same size as the boys, maybe a tad smaller and honestly just looked like jelly. I would have mistaken her for placenta if I didn't see a hoof. And yes, seemed she had no bones! Or at least they weren't hard. She was flopped over and when I picked her up was limp as cooked spaghetti ‍♀ never seen anything like it. She didn't look decomposed at all and had all her hair. Pretty little white and brown spotted thing. I really don't know


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Baby pics!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Saintbee said:


> ‍♀ never seen anything like it.


And I have never heard of anything like it! Ain't this forum very good, letting us learn new things!

Babies!   Still wet! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute. 

:birthday1:


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> And I have never heard of anything like it! Ain't this forum very good, letting us learn new things!
> 
> Babies!   Still wet! :inlove:


Yes I can't find anything online about something like this either. I'm tempted to take a picture of her before I dispose of her but I don't want to be too morbid. I'm a vet tech so it's just so interesting to me!  yes! Only 3 hours old. Momma didn't do the best job drying them but I've helped her since these were taken


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

I guess after taking another look at the doeling, she doesn’t have fur. Just spotted skin so best guess is she stopped developing at some point.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh do take those photos! Maybe you have "stumbled on" something very seldom heard of? It will probably be interesting to other vet techs, even vets.

(I love newborns! The newer the lovelier!!! :inlove::inlove: )


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

I took some! I’ll share if there’s any interest lol. I’m always intrigued by things like this. My husband is a dairy farmer and knows to call me when anything weird happens. Calves with extra legs is a favorite lol. Yes I will definitely consult with colleagues!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am interested. Even having lost my own goats, I am sill enough alive to want to learn something new!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok... I’ll share. GRAPHIC PHOTO/TRIGGER WARNING 
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

In another thread there was a TRIGGER WARNING, followed by about 10 blank lines, thereafter the picture.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Those back legs are twisted up and over her spine... well... what would be her spine? That’s how she was when she dropped out of mom. Like I said, seems to have no/very soft bones? So strange! Everything is in the correct place. Though her bottom jaw seems large, as does one of her brother but he seems to be eating ok. I’m really not sure. My other doe was bred to the same buck and all her kids are perfect. Mom doesn’t have a large bottom jaw either.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooops, too late!

I would guess dead for at least a week. I can see bones, only the spinal looks soft/broken. Was the foetal fluid brown also? That is, according to one of my old vets, a sign that the kid/foetus has not been all well all the time, pooing in the water.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen similar jaws on kids growing up to happy goats. But ... Are you saying that the body is twisted like that also when put on a flat surface? I thought it was because of the crouching position in the bucket.

Understand if you do not want to handle her; we never know if kids die from anything contagious.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> I have seen similar jaws on kids growing up to happy goats. But ... Are you saying that the body is twisted like that also when put on a flat surface? I thought it was because of the crouching position in the bucket.
> 
> Understand if you do not want to handle her; we never know if kids die from anything contagious.


No, she would be flat if I put her on the ground. I just meant that she just flopped over like that when she was born and hit the floor. Her body is correct though. Fluid was yellowish colored yes, mom did act like she was in labor about 5 days ago, maybe that's when the doeling died


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Could one possible scenario be that the doeling was so pressed in the uterus, that her spinal broke?


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Could one possible scenario be that the doeling was so pressed in the uterus, that her spinal broke?


Yes that is definitely possible. I was shocked she had triplets. She was much smaller than my other doe that also had triplets.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have also heard that the liver can crack if pressed too hard during a delivery. Lambs are more sensitive for this than goat kids. But a cracked liver is of course lethal.

None of these contagious.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

There is definite facial deformities. Does she have a cleft lip/palate as well as the extreme lower jaw?


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> There is definite facial deformities. Does she have a cleft lip/palate as well as the extreme lower jaw?


Yes I believe so. Definitely didn't develop normally. Her black brother has a large bottom jaw too. Really strange. He's eating just fine though and it's not nearly as exaggerated as hers.


----------

